# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  بلاش تنظير ياكروجر

## abuashruf

*كثير من المدربين مغرورون ويعتقدون انهم اعلم بفنون كرة القدم من الاخرين ولايحق للاخرين حتى التعليق عليهم 
نعطى كل متخصص فى مجال حقه ونأخذ بالنتائج 
لكل مدرب فلسفته وطريقته فى اداء المباراة ولكل مباراة ظروفها
ولكن لاننسى ان البعض من الجمهور قد يكون لعب كرة القدم ودرب فرق وان قل مستواها وعاصر الكثير من المدربين المشهود لهم بالكفاءة مما جعله يمتلك ذخيرة فنية عالية لاابالغ ان قلت انها قد تتفوق على كثير من المدربين المحترفين لمهنة التدريب
كل هذه المقدمة ليس هجوما على كروجر او محمد موسى 
الشاهد أن اللاعب محمد موسى مخطئ من ادعى انه يعرف القليل فى كرة القدم ولو كان هذا الراى لمورينهو
*

----------


## abuashruf

*دار الجدل كثيرا فى سعيد السعودى والزومة وبله جابر وبعض اللاعبين الاخرين
فالجمهور الذى يكلف نفسه عناء الحضور للملعب جاء ليستمتع بلاعبين يعرفون اساسيات كرة القدم من امتلاك الكرة والجرى بالكرة وتثبيت الكرة وفتح الخانة لمساعدة الزميل الذى فى حوذته الكرة  وتمرير الكرة بالطريقة الصحيحة والتصويب السليم نحو المرمى وماشابه ذلك من اساسيات كرة القدم
اما الجسم القوى والتكوين الجسمانى السليم بافتقاد اهم المهارات فلا اعتقد انه يمنح كروجر الحق باجلاس فيصل موسى والباشا واوليفية فى الاحتياط وتجريب محمد موسى لاكثر من شوط 
لانؤيد صياحات الجمهور فى وجه اللاعب لان اللاعب لاذنب له ولكن الخطا من كروجر الذى يدفع به فى مباراة اعتقد انها مفصلية وهامة
نتمنى ان يترك كروجر العناد ولايكابر ويرفع من ضغطنا اكثر
*

----------


## abuashruf

*اللاعبون الذين يحتاجون للتجربة كثيرون ويمتازون على محمد موسى بالكثير وفى كشف المريخ 
على كروجر المطالبة بالمباريات الودية الكثيرة ليجرب فيها الاشبال والمظاليم 
هناك مرتضى كبير وابراهومة الاشبال وحسن كمال ومفضل وزردية ويوحنا
ينتظرون فرصة محمد موسى ليثبتوا انهم الاحق
اما نظرية الجسم الضخم بدون امكانات فمكانه المصارعة والعاب القوى الاخرى 
كرة القدم موهبة وامكانات 
والدليل سيداوراجى
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*هسي المنظر منوووووو ومحمد موسي من حقه ان يلعب طالما هو لاعب بالمريخ وكروجر لم يات به من المانيا ولم يرشحه للمريخ
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*غايتو نتمنى ان يتوفق كروجر لقيادت الزعيم لمنصات التتويج 
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*الباشا ، الباشا ، الباشا يا كروجر . هذا لاعب مافيه اي كلام ، فقد أختير من قبل من ضمن منتخب أفريقا . فلماذا يجلس في الكنبة يا كروجر ؟ 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*والله يا جماعة من رايي انه لو اتفقنا على مبدا واحد وهو ان المدرب طالما يحقق الانتصارات ودي اول حاجة وثانيا الفريق يتطور من الاحسن الى الافضل وثالثاً اسلوب الفريق اختلف تماما عن الاسلوب القديم الذي كان يمقته الكل 

كل هذه الاشياء التي فعلها كروجر اكيد ليها اسباب وما ممكن تكون اتعملت كده بين يوم وليلة ساكت 

جلوس الباشا على الكنبة ومعه بقية الموهوبين فيصل موسى واوليفيه وغيرهم جاءت بقرار من رجل صنع لنا ما نريد في الفريق الذي نحب 
صنع لنا الابداع والفن والجمال في فرقة المريخ الحالية 
جعلنا نستعيد ذكرات مريخ زمان مريخ الزمن الجميل 

فبالتاكيد لن نصمت لانه فعل ذلك ولكن يجب ان نصمت احتراما لفكره ونظرته الصائبة 
فهو يرى ذلك ويفعل ذك بفكره واسلوبه الذي يعمل به 
فان كان كروجر هذا غير ناجح ولم يفعل شئ حتى الان في فرقة المريخ الحالية 
فاننا كنا سوف نقيم الدنيا ونقعدها بسبب الباشا او غيره 
ولكن لان كروجر ماشي في السليم 
فانه لن يهمنا الباشا او غيره من اللاعبين طالما بقية اللاعبين يفعلون ما طلب منهم ويقومون بالواجب وزيادة
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*ودار الجدل ايضا فى الشغيل جمل الشيل هذا اللاعب الذى احزننى ذهابه اكثر من فرحتنا بى هيثم وعلاء
الجدل كتير من ناس يفهمون فى الكرة وناس لا يفهمون 
وما زلت اقول لمن ينادى بانهاء خدمات بلة والزومة وسعيد عليه ان يراجع امكانياته التحليلية ..
كروجر كان على حق عندما قال ان اللاعب محمد موسى ادى ما عليه  لانه يرى فيه ما يمكن ان ينفذخطته وطبعا اكيد نحن  لا نرى الامور كما يراها المدرب وليست من حقنا ان نصنف انفسنا اننا فوق امكانيات المدرب المتخصص باى حال  من الاحوا ل
ولان المدرب هو وببساطة الذى يضع الخطة وهو من يعرف ان خطته طبقت ام لا ..
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*محمد موسى تم تسجيله بعد تألقه وظهوره بمستوى راقي مع فرقة الاهلي
لماذا تألق مع الاهلي ولم يظهر بمستواه المعروف مع المريخ الاجابة لأنه لم يجد الدعم المعنوي من قبل الجمهور والاعلام بل بالعكس وجد حرب ضده
ازرعوا فيه الثقة وشجعوه صدقوني سيعود لمستواه وافضل
اتركوا صافرات الاستهجان والحركات البايخة ودعوا المدرب يعمل بهدوء 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هناك لاعبين كثر محدودي الموهبة والامكانيات الا انهم يؤدون مهام داخل الملعب تفيد الفريق اكثر من اللاعبين المهرة واصحاب المواهب العالية

قرن شطة كمثال في الاهلي المصري في السبعينات والثمانينات كان اقل لاعبي الاهلي مهارة وموهبة رغم ذلك كان لايخرج عن التشكيلة ابدا ويؤدي مهام كثيرة داخل الملعب تمنح بقية اللاعبين الفرصة لكي يبرزوا موهبتهم ويساعدوا الفريق على تحقيق الانتصار

لذا دوما رؤية المدرب هي الاجدى للفريق وهو يختار لاعبين ربما لايحبهم الجمهور الا انهم يؤدون مهامهم بكفاءة
ولااعتقد ان كروجر مغصوب عليه محمد موسى حتى يدافع عنه ويمتدحه لو انه لم يؤدي ماعليه من مهام

*

----------


## abuashruf

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن زيادة
					

هسي المنظر منوووووو ومحمد موسي من حقه ان يلعب طالما هو لاعب بالمريخ وكروجر لم يات به من المانيا ولم يرشحه للمريخ



ابوعلى 
كيف حالك
المنظر أنا ما كروجر
مين قال محمد موسى مامن حقه يلعب
لكن لمن غالبية الجمهور اتفق انه محمد موسى كان سيئا فهذا يؤكد اننا اتفقنا على شئ محدد
اتحداك ان يكون رايك ان محمد موسى قد كان جيدا
ماذا يعنى ذلك ؟
كروجر مدرب نعم
ولكنه ليس معصوما عن الخطأ
ثم أننا نملك والحمد لله خبرات جيدة فى كرة القدم وراينا بنطرحه بكل جرأة
مودتى ياغالى
*

----------


## abuashruf

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

غايتو نتمنى ان يتوفق كروجر لقيادت الزعيم لمنصات التتويج 



نتمنى أن يوفق كروجر كل التوفيق فى تقدم المريخ والفوز بالبطولات
*

----------


## abuashruf

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي ابراهيم الجنيد
					

الباشا ، الباشا ، الباشا يا كروجر . هذا لاعب مافيه اي كلام ، فقد أختير من قبل من ضمن منتخب أفريقا . فلماذا يجلس في الكنبة يا كروجر ؟ 



قد تختلف أمزجة الناس فى طريقة اداء الباشا 
منهم من يصفه بالنعومة ومنهم من يصفه بضعف الالتحام
ولكن تبقى الحقيقة أن الباشا بموهبته قد تم اختياره لاخر منتخب للقارة الافريقية
مما يؤكد علو كعبه وهو اللاعب السودانى الوحيد الذى اختير للمنتخب
فمابالك بسى كروجر الذى ظل يبعده عن التشكيلة 
وقد شهد الجمهور تالق الباشا فى كل التمارين 
علاوة على أن الباشا مشهور بتشكيل ثنائية رهيبة مع كلتشى 
المهاجم الخطير الذى يتمنى ان يلعب الباشا بجواره للتفاهم التام
وهذا ما يجعلنا نرجو من كروجر ان يبتعد عن التنظير مع اقتناعنا انه طور المريخ كثيرا منذ قدومه
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*




دار الجدل كثيرا فى سعيد السعودى والزومة وبله جابر وبعض اللاعبين الاخرين
فالجمهور الذى يكلف نفسه عناء الحضور للملعب جاء ليستمتع بلاعبين يعرفون  اساسيات كرة القدم من امتلاك الكرة والجرى بالكرة وتثبيت الكرة وفتح الخانة  لمساعدة الزميل الذى فى حوذته الكرة  وتمرير الكرة بالطريقة الصحيحة  والتصويب السليم نحو المرمى وماشابه ذلك من اساسيات كرة القدم
اما الجسم القوى والتكوين الجسمانى السليم بافتقاد اهم المهارات فلا اعتقد  انه يمنح كروجر الحق باجلاس فيصل موسى والباشا واوليفه فى الاحتياط وتجريب  محمد موسى لاكثر من شوط 
لانؤيد صياحات الجمهور فى وجه اللاعب لان اللاعب لاذنب له ولكن الخطا من كروجر الذى يدفع به فى مباراة اعتقد انها مفصلية وهامة
نتمنى ان يترك كروجر العناد ولايكابر ويرفع من ضغطنا اكثر



كلام سليييييييييييييييييم
وبلاش تنظير يا كروجر!
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

والله يا جماعة من رايي انه لو اتفقنا على مبدا واحد وهو ان المدرب طالما يحقق الانتصارات ودي اول حاجة وثانيا الفريق يتطور من الاحسن الى الافضل وثالثاً اسلوب الفريق اختلف تماما عن الاسلوب القديم الذي كان يمقته الكل 

كل هذه الاشياء التي فعلها كروجر اكيد ليها اسباب وما ممكن تكون اتعملت كده بين يوم وليلة ساكت 

جلوس الباشا على الكنبة ومعه بقية الموهوبين فيصل موسى واوليفيه وغيرهم جاءت بقرار من رجل صنع لنا ما نريد في الفريق الذي نحب 
صنع لنا الابداع والفن والجمال في فرقة المريخ الحالية 
جعلنا نستعيد ذكرات مريخ زمان مريخ الزمن الجميل 

فبالتاكيد لن نصمت لانه فعل ذلك ولكن يجب ان نصمت احتراما لفكره ونظرته الصائبة 
فهو يرى ذلك ويفعل ذك بفكره واسلوبه الذي يعمل به 
فان كان كروجر هذا غير ناجح ولم يفعل شئ حتى الان في فرقة المريخ الحالية 
فاننا كنا سوف نقيم الدنيا ونقعدها بسبب الباشا او غيره 
ولكن لان كروجر ماشي في السليم 
فانه لن يهمنا الباشا او غيره من اللاعبين طالما بقية اللاعبين يفعلون ما طلب منهم ويقومون بالواجب وزيادة



22222222222222222222222
*

----------


## abuashruf

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

والله يا جماعة من رايي انه لو اتفقنا على مبدا واحد وهو ان المدرب طالما يحقق الانتصارات ودي اول حاجة وثانيا الفريق يتطور من الاحسن الى الافضل وثالثاً اسلوب الفريق اختلف تماما عن الاسلوب القديم الذي كان يمقته الكل 

كل هذه الاشياء التي فعلها كروجر اكيد ليها اسباب وما ممكن تكون اتعملت كده بين يوم وليلة ساكت 

جلوس الباشا على الكنبة ومعه بقية الموهوبين فيصل موسى واوليفيه وغيرهم جاءت بقرار من رجل صنع لنا ما نريد في الفريق الذي نحب 
صنع لنا الابداع والفن والجمال في فرقة المريخ الحالية 
جعلنا نستعيد ذكرات مريخ زمان مريخ الزمن الجميل 

فبالتاكيد لن نصمت لانه فعل ذلك ولكن يجب ان نصمت احتراما لفكره ونظرته الصائبة 
فهو يرى ذلك ويفعل ذك بفكره واسلوبه الذي يعمل به 
فان كان كروجر هذا غير ناجح ولم يفعل شئ حتى الان في فرقة المريخ الحالية 
فاننا كنا سوف نقيم الدنيا ونقعدها بسبب الباشا او غيره 
ولكن لان كروجر ماشي في السليم 
فانه لن يهمنا الباشا او غيره من اللاعبين طالما بقية اللاعبين يفعلون ما طلب منهم ويقومون بالواجب وزيادة



كلام جيد واتفق معاك بنسبة تسعين فى المية
وهذا لاينفى انه منزه من الاخطاء
وانتقادنا لكروجر يصب فى مصلحة المريخ لان لاعب فى مستوى الباشا لن يقبل ان يترصده المدرب 
لذلك طلبنا انيعى كروجر لنفسيات الباشا
واعتراضنا لمصلحة المريخ ولن يصل كروجر بكل التأكيد 
وهذا تعبير عن راينا الشخصى
مع امنياتنا بالتوفيق لكروجر الذى يكفى انه انقذنا من الكوكة
*

----------


## abuashruf

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النزير
					

ودار الجدل ايضا فى الشغيل جمل الشيل هذا اللاعب الذى احزننى ذهابه اكثر من فرحتنا بى هيثم وعلاء
الجدل كتير من ناس يفهمون فى الكرة وناس لا يفهمون 
وما زلت اقول لمن ينادى بانهاء خدمات بلة والزومة وسعيد عليه ان يراجع امكانياته التحليلية ..
كروجر كان على حق عندما قال ان اللاعب محمد موسى ادى ما عليه  لانه يرى فيه ما يمكن ان ينفذخطته وطبعا اكيد نحن  لا نرى الامور كما يراها المدرب وليست من حقنا ان نصنف انفسنا اننا فوق امكانيات المدرب المتخصص باى حال  من الاحوا ل
ولان المدرب هو وببساطة الذى يضع الخطة وهو من يعرف ان خطته طبقت ام لا ..



اناما عارف ليه أديت الموضوع أكتر من حقه
يابرير انا أرى انه محمد موسى من حقه ياخد الفرصة الكافية وغيره من اللاعبين الذين ذكرتهم كحسن كمال ومفضل ومرتضى والاشبال 
كل اللاعبين لهم حق المشاركة 
ودا رأى شخصى يحتمل الخطأ والصواب
قد نتفق وقد نختلف فيه
أى مدرب قد يرى اشياء وميزات معينة فى لاعب وتغيب عنا نحن
ولكن لاتنسى اننى كمريخى محب وعاشق حقيقى للمريخ ويهمنى المريخ اكتر مما يهم كروجر
جبلت على الدفاع عن المريخ واقل حق للمريخ على انه أقول رأى فى الذى أراه يفيد المريخ 
تفرجنا على المباراة جميعا 
كمدمن لحب المريخ العظيم أطلب فوز المريخ وأعشق المتعة والابداع فى المريخ
لو راينا فى محمد موسى الشئ المقنع لصفقنا له لانه اولا واخيرا لاعب المريخ 
ولكن العك الذى شاهدناه فى اداء محمد موسى يجعلنا نطالب كروجر بان لايشطح
وهذه ليست المرة الاولى الذى يقنعنا فيها محمد موسى انه دون طموحاتنا 
البنيان الجسمانى ماشاء الله عليه 
ولكن !!!!!!
*

----------


## abuashruf

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

محمد موسى تم تسجيله بعد تألقه وظهوره بمستوى راقي مع فرقة الاهلي
لماذا تألق مع الاهلي ولم يظهر بمستواه المعروف مع المريخ الاجابة لأنه لم يجد الدعم المعنوي من قبل الجمهور والاعلام بل بالعكس وجد حرب ضده
ازرعوا فيه الثقة وشجعوه صدقوني سيعود لمستواه وافضل
اتركوا صافرات الاستهجان والحركات البايخة ودعوا المدرب يعمل بهدوء 




أوافقك ان اللاعب يجب ان لانقف ضده بصورة مستفزة
يجب ان نشجعه ونصفق له
ولكن هل مطلوب  من الجمهور أن يفرض عليه لاعب كل لعبه أخطاء متوالية
كشف المريخ ملئ باللاعبين الذين ينتظرون الفرصة وقد شهدنا لهم بالكفاءة فى فرقهم التى لعبوا لها من قبل
نرجو أن تتاح لهم الفرصة لنرى مدى تاقلمهم فى فريقهم الجديد المريخ 
كروجر او غيره من المدربين يخطأون ويصيبون وهم ليسوا اكبر من النقد
نقف مع كروجر ومع كل من يثبت جدارته بتولى أمر المريخ 
ولكن ننصحه بقدر مانستطيع أن يفك الاسر عن الاخرين
لان بقية المباريات لاتحتمل التراخى
*

----------


## abuashruf

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

كلام سليييييييييييييييييم
وبلاش تنظير يا كروجر!



شكرا ابوحميد

اتفقنا
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

والله يا جماعة من رايي انه لو اتفقنا على مبدا واحد وهو ان المدرب طالما يحقق الانتصارات ودي اول حاجة وثانيا الفريق يتطور من الاحسن الى الافضل وثالثاً اسلوب الفريق اختلف تماما عن الاسلوب القديم الذي كان يمقته الكل 

كل هذه الاشياء التي فعلها كروجر اكيد ليها اسباب وما ممكن تكون اتعملت كده بين يوم وليلة ساكت 

جلوس الباشا على الكنبة ومعه بقية الموهوبين فيصل موسى واوليفيه وغيرهم جاءت بقرار من رجل صنع لنا ما نريد في الفريق الذي نحب 
صنع لنا الابداع والفن والجمال في فرقة المريخ الحالية 
جعلنا نستعيد ذكرات مريخ زمان مريخ الزمن الجميل 

فبالتاكيد لن نصمت لانه فعل ذلك ولكن يجب ان نصمت احتراما لفكره ونظرته الصائبة 
فهو يرى ذلك ويفعل ذك بفكره واسلوبه الذي يعمل به 
فان كان كروجر هذا غير ناجح ولم يفعل شئ حتى الان في فرقة المريخ الحالية 
فاننا كنا سوف نقيم الدنيا ونقعدها بسبب الباشا او غيره 
ولكن لان كروجر ماشي في السليم 
فانه لن يهمنا الباشا او غيره من اللاعبين طالما بقية اللاعبين يفعلون ما طلب منهم ويقومون بالواجب وزيادة



22222222
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*مشكور ابو شريف تشكر كتير على الردود الوافية 
طبعا نحن لا نعرف او لم نكن نعرف اى خطة لعب بها كروجر وبالطبع الخطة ان كانت هجومية او دفاعية فلكل خطة لعيبتها المتخصصين مثلا 
كما قال معظم الزملاء ان محمد موسى بجسمه القوى ارهق دفاعات الخصم وقد لاحظنا عدم تقدم الطرفين طيلة زمن المباراة واعتقد محمد موسى ساهم فى ذلك حتى ولو بتواجده فقط فى منطقة الخصم وان لم يلمس الكرة او يخسرها بعد استلامها وهذا يمكن يكون ما وجده المدرب فى اللاعب وقد لفت نظر الجميع كيفية استقبال المدرب للاعبه عند التغيير مما يعنى رضاه الكامل وهو الذى خطط وهو الذى فاز بخططه فوزا لم نكن نتوقعه بالثلاثة .
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

والله يا جماعة من رايي انه لو اتفقنا على مبدا واحد وهو ان المدرب طالما يحقق الانتصارات ودي اول حاجة وثانيا الفريق يتطور من الاحسن الى الافضل وثالثاً اسلوب الفريق اختلف تماما عن الاسلوب القديم الذي كان يمقته الكل 

كل هذه الاشياء التي فعلها كروجر اكيد ليها اسباب وما ممكن تكون اتعملت كده بين يوم وليلة ساكت 

جلوس الباشا على الكنبة ومعه بقية الموهوبين فيصل موسى واوليفيه وغيرهم جاءت بقرار من رجل صنع لنا ما نريد في الفريق الذي نحب 
صنع لنا الابداع والفن والجمال في فرقة المريخ الحالية 
جعلنا نستعيد ذكرات مريخ زمان مريخ الزمن الجميل 

فبالتاكيد لن نصمت لانه فعل ذلك ولكن يجب ان نصمت احتراما لفكره ونظرته الصائبة 
فهو يرى ذلك ويفعل ذك بفكره واسلوبه الذي يعمل به 
فان كان كروجر هذا غير ناجح ولم يفعل شئ حتى الان في فرقة المريخ الحالية 
فاننا كنا سوف نقيم الدنيا ونقعدها بسبب الباشا او غيره 
ولكن لان كروجر ماشي في السليم 
فانه لن يهمنا الباشا او غيره من اللاعبين طالما بقية اللاعبين يفعلون ما طلب منهم ويقومون بالواجب وزيادة



انت ميه الميه
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*تعمد الابقاء  على   الباشا   واوليفيه  فى الكنبه     فى  مباريات حاسمة    وتواجد  هيثم مصطفى اكثر من شوط واحد  --مؤشر    ان فى الطريق     كارثة   خروج  مؤلم من المنافسه---لا   املك الا ان ادعو الله ان يكذب   الشينة والقبيحة---  قولوا معانا   يالطيف
*

----------


## abuashruf

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

تعمد الابقاء  على   الباشا   واوليفيه  فى الكنبه     فى  مباريات حاسمة    وتواجد  هيثم مصطفى اكثر من شوط واحد  --مؤشر    ان فى الطريق     كارثة   خروج  مؤلم من المنافسه---لا   املك الا ان ادعو الله ان يكذب   الشينة والقبيحة---  قولوا معانا   يالطيف



يا لطيف

اذن نحن متفقين وليس فى كل مرة بتسلم الجرة

كروجر عندما غادر السودان كان  الباشا طرف يمين
 ماسأل عن أى تغييرات فى المريخ عندما رجع البلد

لعبه طرف يمين فى مباراة الهلال وحكم عليه 

اوليفية شهد له الجميع بقوة الاداء والراس المليان كورة واللاعب الذى يمكن ان يغير النتيجة فى اى لحظة

يضعهم احتياطى ويلعب واحد هدف تهديفة  واحدة فى المباراة ضحك فيها كل من شهد المباراة 

كل باصاته كانت للخلف وخاطئة 
لم يستطيع ان يخلص اى كورة مشتركة 
-----------------------------
قال دفاع الخرطوم لم يتحرك طوال المباراة بسبب وجود محمد موسى وخطورته
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
علما بان سفارى اضاع هدف للخرطوم وشارك فى هجمات كثيرة 

اتمنى ان نراجع شريط المباراة لنرى خطة كروجر والكور العالية التى لعبها محمد موسى واخدها من رؤوس المدافعين ونرى القوة الجسمانية التى ساعدت محمد موسى على الاستحواذ على الكرة 

هل يعقل انه دفاع الخرطوم يخاف من محمد موسى اكتر من الباشا واوليفية؟

دا لو لاعبين فى حلبة مصارعة ممكن 

لكن فى كرة القدم لاتوجد ادنى مقارنة بين محمد موسى (الذى يجبر الدفاع على عدم التقدم)ومهارات الباشا واوليفية

برضو ربنا يستر من التنظير

قال نفذ تعليماته قال

الراسية الوحيدة اللى لعبها محمد موسى ضربت فى يده ودا كان سبب الغاء الهدف 

هدف كلتشى بالمناسبة اللاعب اللى لعب الكرة راسية اولا هو كلتشى ثم تابعها ولعبها برجله 
محمد موسى نط وما عمل فيها اى حاجة

وبرضو ربنا يستر
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*ياخوانا حسب المعلومات الدقيقة فان اوليفيه كان مصاب وفضل المدرب اراحته على دكة البدلاء وربما كان سيدفع به المدرب اذا احتاجه بشدة ولكن لاعبي المريخ خلصوا المباراة وقدموا عرض جيد رغم عدم وجود الباشا واوليفيه وفي النهاية الفريق حسم اللقاء ولم يحتاج الى كلا اللاعبين وهذا هو المطلوب .

فلماذا طالما حقق الفريق المطلوب نتباكي على لاعبين لم نحس بعدم وجودهم في الميدان ؟؟؟؟؟ فاللاعبون الموجودون قدموا المردود المطلوب وبزيادة
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*محمد موسى تم تسجيله بعد تألقه وظهوره بمستوى راقي مع فرقة الاهلي
لماذا تألق مع الاهلي ولم يظهر بمستواه المعروف مع المريخ الاجابة لأنه لم يجد الدعم المعنوي من قبل الجمهور والاعلام بل بالعكس وجد حرب ضده
ازرعوا فيه الثقة وشجعوه صدقوني سيعود لمستواه وافضل
اتركوا صافرات الاستهجان والحركات البايخة ودعوا المدرب يعمل بهدوء 
احييك يا ود البقعة وبطلوا التنظير وخلوا المدرب يشتغل

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abuashruf
					

ابوعلى 
كيف حالك
المنظر أنا ما كروجر
مين قال محمد موسى مامن حقه يلعب
لكن لمن غالبية الجمهور اتفق انه محمد موسى كان سيئا فهذا يؤكد اننا اتفقنا على شئ محدد
اتحداك ان يكون رايك ان محمد موسى قد كان جيدا
ماذا يعنى ذلك ؟
كروجر مدرب نعم
ولكنه ليس معصوما عن الخطأ
ثم أننا نملك والحمد لله خبرات جيدة فى كرة القدم وراينا بنطرحه بكل جرأة
مودتى ياغالى



الحبيب 
الحبيب كروجر ليس معصوما من الخطا مجرد لانه انسان واذا الخيار بيد الجمهور لماذا ناتي بمدرب ومحمد موسي لاعب له دور معين يؤديه والمدرب يري ذلك وليس الجمهور الذي تراهو يعلم باكثر من المتخصص في شئونه وكذلك نحن ملك خبرات وافرة في كرة القدم هذا فضلا عن ممارسته ولعبت بجور رتشارد جاست وايمن محجوب وقورماهيا وخميس بريمة وفي الاحياء لعبنا مع العوني وعاطف القوز وبريمة وهذا ليس هو المهم ورايك نعم تطرحه بجراءة ونحن ننتقد كذلك بجراءة مع كل الود والتقدير
*

----------


## طارق العرش

*الف باء تاء ثاء ... كرة القدم الاستلام والتمرير ففي مباراة الخرطوم نال فيهم محمد موسي           ( أعد )         
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

والله يا جماعة من رايي انه لو اتفقنا على مبدا واحد وهو ان المدرب طالما يحقق الانتصارات ودي اول حاجة وثانيا الفريق يتطور من الاحسن الى الافضل وثالثاً اسلوب الفريق اختلف تماما عن الاسلوب القديم الذي كان يمقته الكل 

كل هذه الاشياء التي فعلها كروجر اكيد ليها اسباب وما ممكن تكون اتعملت كده بين يوم وليلة ساكت 

جلوس الباشا على الكنبة ومعه بقية الموهوبين فيصل موسى واوليفيه وغيرهم جاءت بقرار من رجل صنع لنا ما نريد في الفريق الذي نحب 
صنع لنا الابداع والفن والجمال في فرقة المريخ الحالية 
جعلنا نستعيد ذكرات مريخ زمان مريخ الزمن الجميل 

فبالتاكيد لن نصمت لانه فعل ذلك ولكن يجب ان نصمت احتراما لفكره ونظرته الصائبة 
فهو يرى ذلك ويفعل ذك بفكره واسلوبه الذي يعمل به 
فان كان كروجر هذا غير ناجح ولم يفعل شئ حتى الان في فرقة المريخ الحالية 
فاننا كنا سوف نقيم الدنيا ونقعدها بسبب الباشا او غيره 
ولكن لان كروجر ماشي في السليم 
فانه لن يهمنا الباشا او غيره من اللاعبين طالما بقية اللاعبين يفعلون ما طلب منهم ويقومون بالواجب وزيادة



كلام سليم وفي الصميم وقد كتبت ما يدور في نفس كل مريخابي
الأخ ابو اشرف من حقك كما هو من حق كل مريخي ان يبدي رأيه في هذا المنبر
فان طرحك لرؤيتك نابع عن انطباعك عن اداء اللاعب وانا شخصيا كان هذا انطباعي ايضا ما لم يكن لكروجر رأي آخر
لكن كما قال حبينا نادر الداني طالما المستوى في تطور والنتائج تؤكد ذلك فنحن نقف مع كروجر ونقوم بدورنا خير قيام بتشجيع اللاعبين
تحياتي وعميق مودتي
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*مدرب جايبنو بالعملة الصعبة و شايف شغله المفروض تحاسبوه على 
عمله والنتائج البيحققها مع الفريق ومستوي ما يقدمه الفريق مُش 
لماذا أشرك هذا اللاعب وأجلس الآخر بجانبه؟؟؟!!!. 
فى أمور بيكون المدرب شايفها تفيد المريخ حسب ظروف المباراة
من خلال التمارين ويضع خططه عليها، ما بالضرورة يكون تنظير 
من المدرب لما يُشرك لاعب غير مُقنع للجماهير وإلا بماذا نسمي 
الـ بنعملو كـ جماهير عبر الكي بورد مع نهاية كل مباراة أو الجمهور 
الحضور بالملعب والإستجهان على اللاعب حتى يفقد تركيزه داخل 
الملعب.. فى تنظير أكتر من كدا؟؟؟!!!.
مُشكلتنا إنو كل واحد بيكون عندو لاعب خاتيه فى رأسو وما عايز يشوف وشو
والخاسر الوحيد بيكون المريخ وليس اللاعب .. الأخير أجاد وقدم العندو
أو العكس حقوقه واصلاه واصلاه.   
أكتر نادي فى الدنيا عندو مدربين بالمدرجات وأمام التلفزيون هو المريخ وأنا منهم. 
(لو) كان كروجر منذ فترته الأولي أو الثانية مازال على رأس الجهاز الفني
للمريخ لما كان دا حال المريخ مدرب جاي ومدرب ماشي!!!!.. بالرغم من أن 
أسباب ذهابه لم تكن فنية بقدر ما كانت شخصية!!!!.
ممكن ننتقد لاعب فى أدائه داخل المعلب والأمور الفنية دي نخليها
 لأصحابها .. الواحد ما بيكون عارف فلان لعب ليه وعلان ما لعب ليه. 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مكاريــوس
					

مدرب جايبنو بالعملة الصعبة و شايف شغله المفروض تحاسبوه على 
عمله والنتائج البيحققها مع الفريق ومستوي ما يقدمه الفريق مُش 
لماذا أشرك هذا اللاعب وأجلس الآخر بجانبه؟؟؟!!!. 
فى أمور بيكون المدرب شايفها تفيد المريخ حسب ظروف المباراة
من خلال التمارين ويضع خططه عليها، ما بالضرورة يكون تنظير 
من المدرب لما يُشرك لاعب غير مُقنع للجماهير وإلا بماذا نسمي 
الـ بنعملو كـ جماهير عبر الكي بورد مع نهاية كل مباراة أو الجمهور 
الحضور بالملعب والإستجهان على اللاعب حتى يفقد تركيزه داخل 
الملعب.. فى تنظير أكتر من كدا؟؟؟!!!.
مُشكلتنا إنو كل واحد بيكون عندو لاعب خاتيه فى رأسو وما عايز يشوف وشو
والخاسر الوحيد بيكون المريخ وليس اللاعب .. الأخير أجاد وقدم العندو
أو العكس حقوقه واصلاه واصلاه.   
أكتر نادي فى الدنيا عندو مدربين بالمدرجات وأمام التلفزيون هو المريخ وأنا منهم. 
(لو) كان كروجر منذ فترته الأولي أو الثانية مازال على رأس الجهاز الفني
للمريخ لما كان دا حال المريخ مدرب جاي ومدرب ماشي!!!!.. بالرغم من أن 
أسباب ذهابه لم تكن فنية بقدر ما كانت شخصية!!!!.
ممكن ننتقد لاعب فى أدائه داخل المعلب والأمور الفنية دي نخليها
 لأصحابها .. الواحد ما بيكون عارف فلان لعب ليه وعلان ما لعب ليه. 




يسلم فكرك يا زعيم كلماتك عين الصواب
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*فريق انتصر بثلاثة اهداف وابهر مدرب الخرطوم الذي قال لم استغرب للنتيجة 
ولكن نستغرب نحن لمنظراتية شغلهم فلان لا يصلح وعلان في الكنبة مشكلة جمهور كلهم مدربين
اذا لم يلعب فلان المدرب فاشل ولو فاز بثلاثة اهداف علي الخرطوم الوطني القوي
محمد موسي لاعب عنده مواصفات خاصه وقالها المدرب بالحرف لاعب إلتحامات ويجيد الضربات الراسية
اذا اخطاء المدرب في الوصف يكون الحكم من هو الذي يسجل بالراس في المريخ حاليا ؟؟؟؟
ليس دفاع عن محمد موسي اذا غارد المريخ كما يريد البعض سوف يندم المريخ كثيرا
                        	*

----------


## المكاجر

*لقد ظل المريخ طوال تاريخه يذخر بهذ النوعية من اللاعبين من ذوي البنية القوية
والتي يستغلونها لخدمة الفريق منهم على سبيل المثال لا الحصر عمر احمد حسين وشناق
وعطا ابوالقاسم والمرحوم سيكا كل هؤلاء اللاعبين كانوا نجوم في عصرهم وما صنعوا هذهِ 
النجومية إلا بقوتهم التي وهبها الله لهم ...لقد بات من المهم وجود لاعب قوي ومشاكس وقلاع 
كورة في الهجوم ففائدته وخطورته تظهر  جليا عندما يتناقل لاعبو الخصم الكرة داخل ملعبهم
فهذه النوعية من اللاعبين مع اي التحام مع الخصم تكون الكرة من نصييهم حتى لو لم يحسنوا 
التصرف بها فكونها تكون مع الفريق في هذه المنطقة الخطرة من ملعب الخصم فهي تمنح الفريق فرصة
لصناعة هدف وفوق ذلك تخفف الضغط على الدفاع والوسط مع ارباك الخصم ومنعه من صناعة الهجمة
من الدفاع وهذا عين ما طبقه محمد موسى في يوم مباراة الخرطوم...وقد تلقى اشادة من مدربه
والذي اوضح ان اللاعب طبق المطلوب منه بنسبة مائة في المائة ومع ذلك نجد هناك من ينظر بدعوى
معرفته بفنون الكرة....حقيقي مشكلة المريخ الحقيقية في المنظراتية
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الاخ الكريم ابو اشرف تحية واحتراما اسمح لنا بترديد دعوا ما لله لله وما لقيصر لقيصر والعبرة بالخواتيم كما تفضل اخوة كرام قبلي ماذا نريد طالما ان الفريق منتصر ويسير نحو الافضل دعوا العيش لخبازه يرحمكم الله 
ولك مودتنا الاخ الكريم
*

----------


## abuashruf

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المكاجر
					

لقد ظل المريخ طوال تاريخه يذخر بهذ النوعية من اللاعبين من ذوي البنية القوية
والتي يستغلونها لخدمة الفريق منهم على سبيل المثال لا الحصر عمر احمد حسين وشناق
وعطا ابوالقاسم والمرحوم سيكا كل هؤلاء اللاعبين كانوا نجوم في عصرهم وما صنعوا هذهِ 
النجومية إلا بقوتهم التي وهبها الله لهم ...لقد بات من المهم وجود لاعب قوي ومشاكس وقلاع 
كورة في الهجوم ففائدته وخطورته تظهر  جليا عندما يتناقل لاعبو الخصم الكرة داخل ملعبهم
فهذه النوعية من اللاعبين مع اي التحام مع الخصم تكون الكرة من نصييهم حتى لو لم يحسنوا 
التصرف بها فكونها تكون مع الفريق في هذه المنطقة الخطرة من ملعب الخصم فهي تمنح الفريق فرصة
لصناعة هدف وفوق ذلك تخفف الضغط على الدفاع والوسط مع ارباك الخصم ومنعه من صناعة الهجمة
من الدفاع وهذا عين ما طبقه محمد موسى في يوم مباراة الخرطوم...وقد تلقى اشادة من مدربه
والذي اوضح ان اللاعب طبق المطلوب منه بنسبة مائة في المائة ومع ذلك نجد هناك من ينظر بدعوى
معرفته بفنون الكرة....حقيقي مشكلة المريخ الحقيقية في المنظراتية



وضح قصدك بصورة لاتحتاج لتاويل
انا حر اقول رأى بالطريقة التى اريدها
وانت كذلك 
المريخ مشاكله كثيرة ليست فى المنظراتية فقط
على الاقل هناك أدب النقاش وتبادل الرأى وفهم الموضوع يساعد كثيرا فى الرد
اسلوبك غير مقبول ابدا
ولو راجعت ردك لتجد انه تنظير وفيه عدم واقعية
اللاعبون الذين ذكرتهم لايمكن ان تشبههم بمحمد موسى 
المنطق يقول ذلك وليس التنظيرعمر احمد حسين وسيكا لم يصنعوا امجادهم بالقوة فقط 
انما بالموهبة ومعرفتهم التامة باساسيات كرة القدم
اسأل نفسك وجاوب بامانة وعلى حسب اداء محمد موسى هل رأيت أنه أدى اى دور فى المباراة اياها؟
كروجر كان لابد ان يقول رايه ويدافع عنه لانها مهنته التى يتقاضى عليها الاف الدولارات
اسال كروجر لماذا دفع بالباشا فى الطرف الايمن 
ستجد عنده الاجابة قطعا 
ولكن اسالك انت المتفرج العادى
هل كان كروجر صحيحا فى قراره بوضع الباشا فى تلك الخانة
سؤال اخر راجع تاريخ كروجر من قبل فى المريخ واسال اصحاب الذاكرة القوية 
هل كان كروجر هو المدرب الذى نحلم به؟
كروجر حاليا قدم عملا جيدا للمريخ وهذا يفرحنا كثيرا 
ولكن لاينفى انه يخطئ فى احيان كثيرة 
وانت كمتفرج ومشارك فى منتدى رايك غير محجور 
من حقك ان تنتقد ما أكتبه لكن بالاسلوب المقبول دون تجريح او تلميح 
وهذه هى المرة الاولى التى ترد على فلم أكن اتوقع ان يكون ردك بهذه القساوة
واعلم اننا مع حرية الرأى ونقبل الرأى الاخر 
واختلاف الرأى فينا لايجعلنا نعادى الاخرين
*

----------


## abuashruf

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

الاخ الكريم ابو اشرف تحية واحتراما اسمح لنا بترديد دعوا ما لله لله وما لقيصر لقيصر والعبرة بالخواتيم كما تفضل اخوة كرام قبلي ماذا نريد طالما ان الفريق منتصر ويسير نحو الافضل دعوا العيش لخبازه يرحمكم الله 
ولك مودتنا الاخ الكريم



احترم فيك اخى ابراهومة ردك بالاسلوب المقبول جدا
ابادلك الود باكثر منه والاحترام يسابقه 
اتمنى ان نتبادل الرأى فى حدود المعقول المقبول 
هل تعليقى على الامر يعيق مسيرة المريخ؟
هل ترى ان ادارة المريخ اجتمعت بعد مقالى لتقيل كروجر؟
نحن متفرجون عاديون نقزقز اللب كما يقولون ونتبادل الرأى فى أداء اللاعبين وفى خطة المدرب وفى كل امور المريخ 
نتغالط ونحتج ونتفق ونختلف ولانختلف فى مصلحة المريخ وفى حبه
نقول راينا ونقبل الرأى الاخر بصدر رحب
مبدانا الذى ندمنه 
الحرية لنا ولسوانا 
واختلاف الرأى فينا يجعل المريخ اقوى
ربما تجاربنا مختلفة بحكم الزمن والعمر والتغيير الذى حدث فى كثير من مناحى الحياة عامة والمريخية خاصة
ربما راى جمال الوالى او الفريق طارق قد يؤثر على قرارات كروجر ويعتبر تدخلا
ولكن لااظن ان مقالا كتب فى منتدى مريخاب اونلاين قد يؤثر على قرارات كروجر
ردوا بما ترونه مناسبا 
نحترم كل رأى 
ووجودنا هنا ومشاركاتنا من اجل تبادل الرأى 
ولم اشك لحظة ان كتابة رأى فى محمد موسى قد يعتبر تدخلا فى عمل الخباز 
انا أدنت هتافات الجمهور فى محمد موسى ومن يعرف ابو اشرف يعرف اننى ضد اشياء وتصرفات كثيرة فى طريقة التشجيع اهمها الهتاف ضد اللاعبين 
ولكن الكتابة فى منتدى لااعتقد انها ذات اثر حتى تجد تلك الضجة
مجرد راى مشجع مخضرم ادمن حب المريخ وعاش فى الزمن الجميل 
وشبع وارتوى بفنون بشرى وبشارة وكمال وسانتو وحمورى والجيلى وابوداوود وقدورة
مشجع ادمن الفرجة على تدريبات اعظم مدرب مر على المريخ وهو المرحوم منصور رمضان
مشجع عاش الزمن الجميل واحلى ايام المريخ وكتب كتابا كاملا عن كمال عبدالوهاب
أليس كل ذلك يعطينى الحق ان اكتب مقالا فى منتدى لايودى لايجيب؟
مرة اخرى شكرا اخى اوابنى ابراهيم عطية
*

----------


## قدورة

* الاخ الفاضل  ابوشريف احيك بحرارة  ... وايدك في كل ما كتبته حرف حرف .. بل انك كتبت كل ما يجول بخاطري . ثانيا : محمد موسى لاعب يفتقد لاساسيات كرة القدم .. مستواه لا يؤهله لان يعلب دافوري ناهيك ان يلعب لفريق قمة .. وهو عارف نفسه جيد  وكروجر ايضا  عارف ان مستواه لا يؤهله للعب .. الكوكي  هو من اختاره  وكان مهاجمه الاول  وجلس كلتشى احتياطيا له .. ولكن  بعد التجربة واعطاءه فرص كثيرة  ثبت له انه انخدع فيه .. انه لا يملك اي مؤهلات لاعب كرة .. لذلك كان سوف يتم شطبه  في التسجيلات التكمليه او اعارته.. ولما لم يحدث ذلك .. لم يشارك بعد ذلك تقريبا في اي مباراة للكوكي .. بل جمده نهائيا.. وهو اول المغادرين لكشف الفريق في 12 ... ونواصل 
*

----------


## abuashruf

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

كلام سليم وفي الصميم وقد كتبت ما يدور في نفس كل مريخابي
الأخ ابو اشرف من حقك كما هو من حق كل مريخي ان يبدي رأيه في هذا المنبر
فان طرحك لرؤيتك نابع عن انطباعك عن اداء اللاعب وانا شخصيا كان هذا انطباعي ايضا ما لم يكن لكروجر رأي آخر
لكن كما قال حبينا نادر الداني طالما المستوى في تطور والنتائج تؤكد ذلك فنحن نقف مع كروجر ونقوم بدورنا خير قيام بتشجيع اللاعبين
تحياتي وعميق مودتي



ياريت يكون فيه مقياس لمدى المتعة بتلك المباراة التى اعادت لنا بعضا من بريق المريخ
نجاح كروجر هو نجاح المريخ وهذا مانتمناه
التطور مطلوب ونحن نحس ان كروجر طور كثيرا فى المريخ 
انا اول الواقفين مع كروجر لانه مدرب المريخ الحالى 
أقف واصفق لمحمد موسى لانه لاعب المريخ 
ولكن عندما نرى انه اخفق فلنا الحق ايضا ان نقول راينا 
خاصة انه لايتعدى  المنتدى
وانتقاد كروجر فى  بعض اعماله لااعتبر انه عيب او منقصة فى عمله 
سبحان من لايخطئ 
ولااظن ان هناك من وافق على وضع كروجر للباشا فى الطرف الايمن فى مباراة كانت نتيجتها ستحسم البطولة بقدر كبير
ولكن هل اثر ذلك الانتقاد على عمل كروجر
؟
هل كان قرار كروجر صحيحا؟
كروجر بشر يخطئ ويصيب 
ولن نتجرا أن نكتب خطاب للوالى بانهاء عقد كروجر طالما انه نتائجه جيدة
أما تعليقنا على بعض السلبيات التى لايخلو منها بشر فلاارى انها تضر بمسيرة المريخ 
لك الود  الحبيب عبدالمنعم
*

----------


## abuashruf

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قدورة
					

 الاخ الفاضل  ابوشريف احيك بحرارة  ... وايدك في كل ما كتبته حرف حرف .. بل انك كتبت كل ما يجول بخاطري . ثانيا : محمد موسى لاعب يفتقد لاساسيات كرة القدم .. مستواه لا يؤهله لان يعلب دافوري ناهيك ان يلعب لفريق قمة .. وهو عارف نفسه جيد  وكروجر ايضا  عارف ان مستواه لا يؤهله للعب .. الكوكي  هو من اختاره  وكان مهاجمه الاول  وجلس كلتشى احتياطيا له .. ولكن  بعد التجربة واعطاءه فرص كثيرة  ثبت له انه انخدع فيه .. انه لا يملك اي مؤهلات لاعب كرة .. لذلك كان سوف يتم شطبه  في التسجيلات التكمليه او اعارته.. ولما لم يحدث ذلك .. لم يشارك بعد ذلك تقريبا في اي مباراة للكوكي .. بل جمده نهائيا.. وهو اول المغادرين لكشف الفريق في 12 ... ونواصل 



الف شكرا العزيز قدورة
وهل نحن يمكن ان نتمنى فشل لاعب يرتدى شعار المريخ؟
الكوكة ربنا خارجه مننا 
مودتى
*

----------


## قدورة

*ثالثا : الكوكي كان يعلب بطريقه 4/2/3/1  او 4/5/1 تقريبا  وكان يعتمد على محمد موسى .. فكان الحلقه الاضعف للفريق ..والفشل الاساسي للخطه.. وهذا يمكن ان تشاهد بوضوح في مباراة الاهلي شندي التي خسرها الفريق ومباراة الهلال في الدورة الاولى والتي تعتبر اسواء مبارة قمة للمريخ في تاريخه .. رابعا : بالنسبه للردود على الاخ ابوشريف من اعضاء المنبر  ..فنجد بعض الاعضاء لم يفهم الموضوع او ما يرمي اليه الكاتب  او لنقل استفذاه العنوان فكان رده  غير موفق .. ثم المنبر مفتوح للنقاش الهادف والبناء .. فلا يمكن ان نحجر هذا الحق .. فلنكن موضوعين في ردودنا  وواقعين ..فان احسن فلنقل له احسنت وهكذا.. خامسا : ابوشريف ايضا لم يمنع ان يشارك محمد موسى لكن ليس في مباراة كهذه تعتبر مباراة تحديد بطولة .. لان  اللاعب بعيد عن المباريات .. اذا خسر المريخ  هذه المباراه  لكان هذا اول انتقاد سوف يوجه لكروجر ..ثم ان مستوى الفريق تحسن بعد خروجه ..ولكن كما قيل الفوز يعمي عن ملاحظات الاخطاء والسلبيات .. ونواصل 
*

----------


## النزير

*الحقيقة تقال نحن من ننظر موش كروجر ..
*

----------


## قدورة

*    سادسا : لكل واحد اهتمامه وميوله  .. فالتحدث في الجانب الفني  ..ليس جريمه .. لماذا نجد هناك محللين فنيين وخبراء في هذا المجال.. وتجد هناك تحليل قبل المباراة وبعد المباراة .. وهل لان المستركروجر حقق الفوز واعادة للفريق الروح القتالية والثقه  لا ينتقد انتقاد هادف وبناء  .. واي فريق حقق الفوز  ليس معناه ان انه ليس هناك سلبيات ونقاط ضعف بالفريق.. نعم الفريق الان يسير مع كروجر الى الاحسن .. ولكن لم يصل الاداء للكمال والافضل ..   
سابعا : كروجر مدرب ممتاز لا يختلف فى ذلك اثنان .. ظهرتبصمته في الفريق بسرعه .. وجد القبول من اللاعبين والجمهور على السواء.. ونتائج ومظهر الفريق  يؤكد ذلك ..ويحمد له ان اولاشي عمله  انه عمل لتثبيت التشكيليه واستغلال اللاعبين بصورة امثل .. وقد حالفه التوفيق في ذلك كثيرا 
ثامنا : المنافسه الداخلية ضعيفه  جدا .. وهي غير مؤشر حقيقي للقوة الفريق..لان المنافسه الافريقيه قويه .. ونجد الفريق دوما يخرج من ادوارها الاولى .. او يخرج من الابطال ويدخل بالترضيه في الكونفدارليه .. لان الجميع ينخدع بالمستوي في الممتاز .. لذلك ارجو ان لا ينخدع الجميع بالمستوى الان والانتصارات  المتتاليه.. فمثلا الانتصار على الاهلي شندي تمبشق الانفس ..بل كان الاهلي هو الافضل معظم فترات المباراة ..لانك وجدت فريق  منظم وقوي .. وهكذا المبارايات القويه هي من توضح لك مستواك الحقيقي .. 
تاسعا : الان حلقه الضعف في تشكيلية كروجر هي  وسط الملعب .. فهو الان يلعب .. باسكال ورمضان وهيثم وراجي .. هذا الخيار ليس هو الامثل والافضل بكل تاكيد ..وسوف يظهر ذلك بجلاءفي المباريات التي تواجه فيها  منافس حقيقي  كالهلال والاهلي شندي  محليا والبطولة الافريقية مستقبلا .. اذا تحدثنا عن كل لاعب على حده فنقول  :باسكال  عال العال  وقد وفق كروجر في وضعه في المحو ر  وهذا ما كنا ننصح به ريكاردو   سابقا..لان مشكله المريخ كانت في المحور ..                                                                                    راجي : هذا اللاعب  هو الحلقه الضعيفه في الوسط  فهو ليس باللاعب  الذي يجيد مهام لاعب الوسط  .. وكذا لا يجيد ان يكون كمهاجم ثالث .. لذلك  تجده عندما يلعب في هذه الوظائف يجد الانتقاد ولا يؤدي بالصورة المطلوبه   ويخفق  .. رغم انه يبذل كثير من الجهد.. فتسمع صوتا ولا ترى ضحينا..  على العكس اذا لعبا كمهاجم   .. فهذا اللاعب  يملك مواصفات مهاجم صريح او مهاجم صندوق .. فهوكمهاجم يمكن ان يبدع ويحرز الاهداف .. والمباراة الخرطوم خير شاهد على ذلك .. وما ينطبق على راجي ينطبق على سعيد السعودي  .. فهو لاعب يجد كثير من الانتقادات .. لانهايضا .. لا يملك الكثير من مؤهلات لاعب المحور..بل هو ثغرة في وسط الملعب .. وكانالحلقة الضعيفه ايام ريكاردو في وسط اللملعب ..وكان اساسي في التشكيليه .. رغم ذلك.. وسعيد السعودي اذا لعب كظهير ايمن سوف يكون له شأن اخر ..
رمضان عجب  : ليس عليه غبار .. ولكن  المهام الدفاعية تؤثرعلى اداءه .. فهو لاعب يميل للهجوم والافضل ان يكون كمهاجم ثالث .. فوجوده بهذاالشكل يؤثر على اداءه  ويضعف من الوسط..هيثم مصطفى : افضل صانع العاب ..  وجوده  مع راجي في وسط الملعب .. يضعف الوسط .. ويقل من اداءه .. وكذا اللعب بمحور واحد يقل  من حركته .. ذيد على ذلك ان هيثم كبير في  السن لا يقوى على الحركه دفاعا وهجوما  بنفس واحد ..وراجي دوره الدفاعي ضعيف ..  وهذا ايضا وضح بجلاء في مباراة الخرطوم  الوطني  بعد دخول علاء الدين للوسط وتقدم راجي للهجوم ..تحرك وابدع   ووجد  حريه ليتحرك للامام....
بل شكل الفريق تغير بدخول علاء الدين  وتحكم في مجريات  المباراة .. اي عادة للوسط هيبته  وفرض سيطرته على منطفة المناورة .. فبجود بسكال وعلاء  الدين والعجب .. ثلاثتهم يتميزون  بالمجهود الوافر ..ممكن تستفيد من هيثم  كصانع العاب .. 
فالافضل ان يتكون الوسط من باسكال وعلاء الدين ورمضان عجب  وهيثم او بسكال وعلاء الدين ورمضان والباشا .. 
عاشرا : ليس النقد يكون فقط عند الهزيمة وتراجع النتائج  .. ولا يعني التحدث في الشان الفني تدخل في شؤون المدرب واملاء  عليه مالا يقبله ..لا نقد لاعب القصد منه النيل من هذا اللاعب .. وتدميره .. ولا مدح لاعب ان هذا اللاعب نريده ان يلعب او هو لاعبنا المفضل .. 
الخلاصة  : 
التحيه مجددا للاخ ابو شريف  على كل ما ذكر وردوده كانت اروع وافيد  ..وان كانت ملاحظه هناك فالعنوان قد يكون استفذ الكثير فالبعض لايقرأ  المحتوى ويرد على العنوان ...
محمد موسى راي  فيه من يوم رايته في اول مباراة انه لايملك مواصفات ان يسمى لاعب كرة قدم وانه لن يحرز هدف واحد للمريخ وانتهت الدورة الاولى ولم يحرز هدف واحد وهاهي مسيرته سوف تنتهي لم يحرز ولا هدف وهو الذي صرح بوجود  هيثم مصطفي في الوسط معه  سوف يكون هداف الدوري !!!
المنبر مفتوح للراي والراي الاخر وللنقاش الهادف البناء وللتنظييييييييييييييييييييييييييرررررررررررررررر ايضا .....
ونرجو من استاذنا نادر الداني ان يدل على ماابديناه  من ملاحظات فنيه ..
*

----------


## abuashruf

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قدورة
					

    سادسا : لكل واحد اهتمامه وميوله  .. فالتحدث في الجانب الفني  ..ليس جريمه .. لماذا نجد هناك محللين فنيين وخبراء في هذا المجال.. وتجد هناك تحليل قبل المباراة وبعد المباراة .. وهل لان المستركروجر حقق الفوز واعادة للفريق الروح القتالية والثقه  لا ينتقد انتقاد هادف وبناء  .. واي فريق حقق الفوز  ليس معناه ان انه ليس هناك سلبيات ونقاط ضعف بالفريق.. نعم الفريق الان يسير مع كروجر الى الاحسن .. ولكن لم يصل الاداء للكمال والافضل ..   
سابعا : كروجر مدرب ممتاز لا يختلف فى ذلك اثنان .. ظهرتبصمته في الفريق بسرعه .. وجد القبول من اللاعبين والجمهور على السواء.. ونتائج ومظهر الفريق  يؤكد ذلك ..ويحمد له ان اولاشي عمله  انه عمل لتثبيت التشكيليه واستغلال اللاعبين بصورة امثل .. وقد حالفه التوفيق في ذلك كثيرا 
ثامنا : المنافسه الداخلية ضعيفه  جدا .. وهي غير مؤشر حقيقي للقوة الفريق..لان المنافسه الافريقيه قويه .. ونجد الفريق دوما يخرج من ادوارها الاولى .. او يخرج من الابطال ويدخل بالترضيه في الكونفدارليه .. لان الجميع ينخدع بالمستوي في الممتاز .. لذلك ارجو ان لا ينخدع الجميع بالمستوى الان والانتصارات  المتتاليه.. فمثلا الانتصار على الاهلي شندي تمبشق الانفس ..بل كان الاهلي هو الافضل معظم فترات المباراة ..لانك وجدت فريق  منظم وقوي .. وهكذا المبارايات القويه هي من توضح لك مستواك الحقيقي .. 
تاسعا : الان حلقه الضعف في تشكيلية كروجر هي  وسط الملعب .. فهو الان يلعب .. باسكال ورمضان وهيثم وراجي .. هذا الخيار ليس هو الامثل والافضل بكل تاكيد ..وسوف يظهر ذلك بجلاءفي المباريات التي تواجه فيها  منافس حقيقي  كالهلال والاهلي شندي  محليا والبطولة الافريقية مستقبلا .. اذا تحدثنا عن كل لاعب على حده فنقول  :باسكال  عال العال  وقد وفق كروجر في وضعه في المحو ر  وهذا ما كنا ننصح به ريكاردو   سابقا..لان مشكله المريخ كانت في المحور ..                                                                                    راجي : هذا اللاعب  هو الحلقه الضعيفه في الوسط  فهو ليس باللاعب  الذي يجيد مهام لاعب الوسط  .. وكذا لا يجيد ان يكون كمهاجم ثالث .. لذلك  تجده عندما يلعب في هذه الوظائف يجد الانتقاد ولا يؤدي بالصورة المطلوبه   ويخفق  .. رغم انه يبذل كثير من الجهد.. فتسمع صوتا ولا ترى ضحينا..  على العكس اذا لعبا كمهاجم   .. فهذا اللاعب  يملك مواصفات مهاجم صريح او مهاجم صندوق .. فهوكمهاجم يمكن ان يبدع ويحرز الاهداف .. والمباراة الخرطوم خير شاهد على ذلك .. وما ينطبق على راجي ينطبق على سعيد السعودي  .. فهو لاعب يجد كثير من الانتقادات .. لانهايضا .. لا يملك الكثير من مؤهلات لاعب المحور..بل هو ثغرة في وسط الملعب .. وكانالحلقة الضعيفه ايام ريكاردو في وسط اللملعب ..وكان اساسي في التشكيليه .. رغم ذلك.. وسعيد السعودي اذا لعب كظهير ايمن سوف يكون له شأن اخر ..
رمضان عجب  : ليس عليه غبار .. ولكن  المهام الدفاعية تؤثرعلى اداءه .. فهو لاعب يميل للهجوم والافضل ان يكون كمهاجم ثالث .. فوجوده بهذاالشكل يؤثر على اداءه  ويضعف من الوسط..هيثم مصطفى : افضل صانع العاب ..  وجوده  مع راجي في وسط الملعب .. يضعف الوسط .. ويقل من اداءه .. وكذا اللعب بمحور واحد يقل  من حركته .. ذيد على ذلك ان هيثم كبير في  السن لا يقوى على الحركه دفاعا وهجوما  بنفس واحد ..وراجي دوره الدفاعي ضعيف ..  وهذا ايضا وضح بجلاء في مباراة الخرطوم  الوطني  بعد دخول علاء الدين للوسط وتقدم راجي للهجوم ..تحرك وابدع   ووجد  حريه ليتحرك للامام....
بل شكل الفريق تغير بدخول علاء الدين  وتحكم في مجريات  المباراة .. اي عادة للوسط هيبته  وفرض سيطرته على منطفة المناورة .. فبجود بسكال وعلاء  الدين والعجب .. ثلاثتهم يتميزون  بالمجهود الوافر ..ممكن تستفيد من هيثم  كصانع العاب .. 
فالافضل ان يتكون الوسط من باسكال وعلاء الدين ورمضان عجب  وهيثم او بسكال وعلاء الدين ورمضان والباشا .. 
عاشرا : ليس النقد يكون فقط عند الهزيمة وتراجع النتائج  .. ولا يعني التحدث في الشان الفني تدخل في شؤون المدرب واملاء  عليه مالا يقبله ..لا نقد لاعب القصد منه النيل من هذا اللاعب .. وتدميره .. ولا مدح لاعب ان هذا اللاعب نريده ان يلعب او هو لاعبنا المفضل .. 
الخلاصة  : 
التحيه مجددا للاخ ابو شريف  على كل ما ذكر وردوده كانت اروع وافيد  ..وان كانت ملاحظه هناك فالعنوان قد يكون استفذ الكثير فالبعض لايقرأ  المحتوى ويرد على العنوان ...
محمد موسى راي  فيه من يوم رايته في اول مباراة انه لايملك مواصفات ان يسمى لاعب كرة قدم وانه لن يحرز هدف واحد للمريخ وانتهت الدورة الاولى ولم يحرز هدف واحد وهاهي مسيرته سوف تنتهي لم يحرز ولا هدف وهو الذي صرح بوجود  هيثم مصطفي في الوسط معه  سوف يكون هداف الدوري !!!
المنبر مفتوح للراي والراي الاخر وللنقاش الهادف البناء وللتنظييييييييييييييييييييييييييرررررررررررررررر ايضا .....
ونرجو من استاذنا نادر الداني ان يدل على ماابديناه  من ملاحظات فنيه ..



يسلم ثمك ياقدورة 
تبادل الرأى  فى المنتديات لااعتقد انه يؤثر على مسيرة المريخ 
وهكذا جمهور كرة القدم لايجد المتعة فى الفرجة فقط 
متعة الكورة الحقيقية فى النقاش وابداء الرأى واختلاف الرأى لايفسد للود قضية 
(من منكم يتذكر تجمعنا فى ميدان ابوجنزير والنقاش الذى يستمر ساعات 
ونحن لايجمعنا الا حب الرياضة)
ومانقوم به سمه كما شئت تنظير او غلاط 
ولكنه فى النهاية نوع من الامتاع والملاحظات التى قد تفيد احيانا 
مارأيكم فى الكوكى وراينا فيه وانتقادنا اليومى له 
الكوكى عندما غادر المريخ كان المريخ متصدرا وبفارق خمسة نقاط 
الكوكى تعادل مع الهلال 
والان فى عهد كروجر المريخ انهزم من الهلال فارقه من الهلال نقطتين فقط ولازال بجهد الكوكى 
هل يمكن ان نقول ان الكوكى افضل من كروجر؟
طبعا وبكل تأكيد لا ومليار لا 
هاجمنا الكوكى وبصورة يومية وفى كل المنتديات وقمنا بالاتصالات بمن نعرف من مجلس الادارة 
هذا هو التنظير 
هل كان مضرا ؟
المدرب الذى يتعاقد معه مجلس المريخ ليس معصوما من الخطأ 
ولاندعى اننا نعرف فنيات كرة القدم اكتر من المدربين 
ولكن ابداء الرأى لايضر ربما انتفع به مدرب 
ولاندعى المعرفة 
المدربون شخصيا يختلفون فى كثير من الاراء عن اللاعب المعين
والمعلومة غير محصورة على أحد 
(مارايكم فى عالم حاصل على الدكتوراة فى مادته ودرسها للطلبة فى الكلية وعندما ذهب ليشاهد الطلاب النظرية عمليا 
وجد ان مادرسه انتقده مزارع أمى 
ورأى الطلاب عمليا وامام اعينهم ان الدكتور مخطئ)
ولكم كل الود فى اثراء النقاش فى هذا الموضوع الذى سيعود بالخير على المريخ باذن الله
*

----------

